# So i met this guy.......



## jcorkin (Jan 26, 2012)

Went around looking for old car audio at pawn shops and other old audio stuff the other day and i might a guy who owns a shop and has a good bit of old school car audio stuff that is bnib and there are some things that need repair and some used stuff i think i have him talked into selling off some of his old school stuff just waiting to get some prices from the guy but if you see something you like send me a message and make an offer and i will relay the info to the guy, he has tons and tons of stuff pics dont show but maybe a 1/4 of his stuff i only got to see half of his stuff. I was in heaven, i got to sort through about 200 old amps the were mostly broken and pick out a few that i liked and paid the man. well here we go i took over 100 photos today but these are some of the better ones.

Planet Audio Big Bang










Fultron Crossover and AudioControl


















Marathon Amp


----------



## jcorkin (Jan 26, 2012)

Hafler MSE88TN


















Clarion


----------



## jcorkin (Jan 26, 2012)

Planet Audio


----------



## jcorkin (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## jcorkin (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## dwvinky (Jan 15, 2013)

Nice!!


----------



## SHOToonz (Sep 18, 2007)

Care to disclose the location of your new treasure trove?


----------



## aaron7 (Feb 5, 2012)

/came


----------



## jcorkin (Jan 26, 2012)

he is in chicago, not gonna put exactly where he is located as i dont know if he wants me to do that, he use to have two stores and had to close one down due to people breaking into it all the time years ago so all the stuff from that store is now in storeage at his current shop, havent got to see that stuff yet. when i talk to him on monday if he is fine with me posting his address on the net i will let all of you know.


----------



## Reimers (Jan 8, 2011)

damn i would pay good money for that cerwin vega ai woofer


----------



## Yankeesound (Jul 11, 2009)

Good find


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

I have a guy like that too, a crap load of nib OS LANZAR. 

I spy with my eye a clarion box, a DRX9675z and an amp just above it. Can you get the model number of the amp and a price for both? 
Thanks


----------



## ou812 (Oct 25, 2008)

Really liking the planet Audio 2502. Who knows what other gems are in there? that is a whole lot of os gear.


----------



## ADCS-1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Good find.  This PA Big Bang, is it a Vortex or Nebula? Had 3 Vortex back in the days, stupid me sold them all.


----------



## jcorkin (Jan 26, 2012)

hopefully i will be getting some prices on stuff tomorrow.


----------



## jcorkin (Jan 26, 2012)

ADCS-1 how can you tell the difference between the two models on the big bang amp?


----------



## WRX/Z28 (Feb 21, 2008)

Liking the Hafler amp... born around the corner from me...


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Datsubishi (Jan 9, 2012)

Man, I gotta start checking out my local, and somewhat distant, pawn shops. Love the old Marathon gear. Know of a shop that has a bunch of NIB OS stuff, but wants waay too much for it. I guess if I came in with a fistful of cash, maybe he'd make a package deal.


----------



## jcorkin (Jan 26, 2012)

Just realized i didnt post the pic of the clarion drx9675z so here it is plus the amp is a apx400.2


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

Thanks for that pic. Now...... how much is he asking for it? The 9675 is what I'm currently using and like other clarion units, it suffers from the disc reading. Clarions two biggest plagues both come after years of use and that's, 1) disc read issues and 2) disc acceptance. 

I'm on nights for this week at work so I was planning on today swapping out the 9675 for the DRX9675Rz/DPH7500z combo, but it's just to darned cold out. Now I'm planning on doing it this Wednesday or Thursday.


----------



## jcorkin (Jan 26, 2012)

Did get a chance to make it to his shop today but will be swinging by on wednesday to get some prices.


----------



## ADCS-1 (Dec 14, 2011)

jcorkin said:


> ADCS-1 how can you tell the difference between the two models on the big bang amp?


The Big Bang (1x500), Nebula (2x75), Vortex (2x150), Quadra (4x75) and Zetar (2x250) had the same profile. The Big Bang and Zetar was 20" long, Quadra 16", Vortex 14 3/4", ant the Nebula 10 3/4. From the same period as the tube amps. 

I had 3x Big Bang, one to each side, and one to dual MB Quart Ref 10".


----------



## ADCS-1 (Dec 14, 2011)

This amp looks like the "tiny" Nebula, MSRP $690 in 2000, ref CA&E 2000 directory. 

The Big Bang (mono) had 1-band para EQ and phase adjustment from 0-180.


----------



## Wolf83 (Sep 3, 2012)

Man, thats some cool stuff there. I love this old school stuff.


----------



## jcorkin (Jan 26, 2012)

Stopped by the shop today on my way home and found out the owner is sick with the flu so it will be a couple days before I get prices.


----------



## jcorkin (Jan 26, 2012)

Dang 2x75 with a $690 msrp must be something special


----------



## nubz69 (Aug 27, 2005)

I actually visit 2 shops on the south side that make this collection look small. Drop me a PM if you want more info.


----------



## jcorkin (Jan 26, 2012)

You do spot a planet audio tuber, however i am interested in buying that one so depending on its price it may become part of my collection.


----------



## WRX/Z28 (Feb 21, 2008)

Hafler... how much?


----------

